# Free Websites?



## LadyFlynt (Mar 12, 2005)

I've tried Yahoo...but am very limited. I don't mind limited space, but I'm talking limited backgrounds, set up, etc. I can't even get the PageBuilder to work (I've tried for over two months now) I can only get the Wizard to work.

Does anyone know where one can develope a free website? And still receive some help?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 12, 2005)

I always prefered Tripod.

www.tripod.com


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Mar 12, 2005)

I had no problem putting a set of Sunday School notes up at:
50megs.com
I went looking for free hosting websites and this site worked out for me.


my pages are at:
surveyofcalvinsinstitutes.50megs.com


----------



## larryjf (May 10, 2005)

I think this one still has a free service, and it lets you do server side programming...
http://www.prohosting.com

this one is free and lets you use ASP programming...
http://www.1asphost.com/


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (May 10, 2005)

while looking for free sites that allowed php and sql i found:
http://hp-h.com/index.php
http://www.busybits.com


----------



## biblelighthouse (May 10, 2005)

Do all of these free websites have annoying ads and/or popups like geocities sites do? I hate advertisements detracting from a site. 

That's why I got my own domain. If some of you frequent-posting friends here on the Puritanboard want a little space on the web for Sunday school notes, etc., send me a U2U and I might be able to give you an ad-free place hanging off my site. . . (depending on whether I get a reply from 5 people, or 50) . . .

In Christ,
Joseph


----------



## larryjf (May 10, 2005)

I don't think this one has any advertising on your server...

http://www.1asphost.com/ 

They also have online ASP tutorials and stuff like that.


----------



## biblelighthouse (May 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by larryjf_
> I don't think this one has any advertising on your server...
> 
> http://www.1asphost.com/
> ...




That's cool!


----------



## daveb (May 10, 2005)

If anyone finds any free .NET sites I'd certainly be interested.


----------



## larryjf (May 11, 2005)

I have no experience with these, but they seem to be free .NET sites...

This one is temporarily closed...
http://www.dotnetplayground.com/

http://www.aspfreeserver.com/

This one only lets you get a free account for 45 days, but after that they allow you to sign up again with a different name...
http://www.libihost.net/

I think this one only allows programming sites...
http://www.mylittlehost.com/home_hosting.asp


----------



## daveb (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by larryjf_
> I have no experience with these, but they seem to be free .NET sites...
> 
> This one is temporarily closed...
> ...



Thanks! I'll keep my eye on those.


----------

